# Pygmy v.s. Nigerian Dwarf



## Southdown (Aug 25, 2012)

What are the differences between the pygmy goat and the nigerian dwarf goat?  Which is smaller in mature size?  Which has the friendlier temperament?  How are they as far as chewing bark off of trees?  Can they get along in a flock of miniature sheep?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

The Nigerian Dwarf is larger than the Pygmy goat. Nigerians get to about 70 pounds but some get larger. Some of mine are of a larger line. I have an 80, 75, 65, 75 pound and a young one that will be about 75 pounds. Pygmys do not get as big but I am not sure exaclty how big the get. There are a few people on here with Pygmys that could be asked.

Both are very friendly goats. I would say they are both about the same if given the attention. Both love people and like to be around them.

I have not had an issue with stripping bark off of trees. My Kikos love to strip trees, but not the Nigerians and as far as I am aware neither do the Pygmys.

Overall both are very much the same but Pygmys are smaller and require less feed than the Nigerian Dwarf. I don't think you could go wrong with either one, imo. I personally like a larger goat so I like the Nigerians better, but that's just me. 


I can not really give any information on keeping with sheep as I have never done that. Keep in mind that sheep and goats need different feed requirements and can not have the same feed, unless you feed sheep feed and then the goats would need mineral with high levels of copper, which the sheep can not have. Too much copper will kill a sheep but goats need more copper than a sheep can take. I do not recommend keeping sheep and goats together because it can be to hard to manage and requires to much special care.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Nigerians also have a different build than Pygmies. The Nigies are built more like a smaller version than the larger dairy breeds with everything in proportion. Pygmies are stockier and slightly less proportionate compared to the larger breeds.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh and Nigerians give more milk. For their size they give alot of milk while the Pygmys not so much. Just some food for thought. I don't know why you want then. Pets, milk, meat, ect.

btw I think Nigerians are great meat goats. The get to their full weight very quickly and you don't have to feed the mess out of them.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 25, 2012)

Pygmy goats and Nigerian Dwarf goats are similar in size but very different in build.   The Pygmy goats are stouter in build and almost as round as they are tall.  The Nigerians are miniature milk goats and their body proportions are similar to the full sized milk goats.  Full grown Nigerians are from 17" to 22.5" at the withers.  Bucks should not go over 23.5" at the withers.  The height limits are from the American Dairy Goat Association and the American Goat Society standards for the breed.  The Pygmy is more of a meat goat, but can be milked although you're not going to get the amount of milk as the Nigerians can produce.  Temperaments on both breeds are dependent upon how they are handled as babies.  All goats can and do eat tree bark if given the chance.    Any trees in our pasture that we want to save are fenced off from the goats.


----------

